# Herd of elephants, how cute are these?!?!



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

http://twinsknit.blogspot.com/2008/07/flower-power-elephants.html

Are these adorable or what! I want a whole herd!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Adorable,thanks for the link.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes, they are adorable. Fortunately I usually knit sweaters and like items, so I'm not tempted to do animals, stuffed toys, etc. if I did the little fellows, I'm sure I would have a herd just like you want, and I probably wouldn't share.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for this. I don't usually knit animals, but these are too cute to resist. And I have some oddments of PINK wool.


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the link they are adorable. My youngest daughter loves elephant and she would want a herd (better add them to my mike long list)


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Just when I have two great grandbabies! Good timing! Thanks so much.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Too cute! Thank you for posting the pattern link.


----------



## Swiftknit (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks a million for the link some great patterns on this site as well as the elephants, will keep me busy for ages.


----------



## mollym (Oct 21, 2012)

These are so cute. I need to make one of these for my granddaughter's room.
Looked at the pattern but couldn't find anyplace that said what size needles.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I've been wanting to make these for some time - my grown-up daughter adores elephants in any form! thanks for the reminder


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Mayane posted a link on the 22nd that led me to these & I loved her for that! I misplaced my pattern & couldn't find it again (sad). I was soooo happy to get it back. I think they are just the cutest! Makes you smile, don't they?
Sherry :thumbup:


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Too cute!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> http://twinsknit.blogspot.com/2008/07/flower-power-elephants.html
> 
> Are these adorable or what! I want a whole herd!


Where did you get yoiur avatar?


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Too cute-I want one!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Darling; thanks for sharing!!


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

I made one in pink. It was so cute...I emaled the ladies and they got right back to me on a question. They have other free patterns on their website or at least they use to.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah...me too!!


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

these are georgeous and remind me of "The Clangers", an english childrens programme 1969-1972(ish) ( they had a peculiar whistle )


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Who needs grand-daughters for an excuse to knit those  They are cute!


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

Just showed them to DH who collects elephants - now he's sure he needs one to add to his collection!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> Where did you get yoiur avatar?


I think I found it on Pinterest. I just right clicked on it and saved it. Feel free to grab it!


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

BBatten17 said:


> http://twinsknit.blogspot.com/2008/07/flower-power-elephants.html
> 
> Are these adorable or what! I want a whole herd!


They just make me laugh! I have to make a few.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are so cute, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

They sure are adorable. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

BBatten17 said:


> I think I found it on Pinterest. I just right clicked on it and saved it. Feel free to grab it!


How could a person grab the link and post it on Pinterest? Do you know how?


----------

